# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Adding row when using lookup without a match

## donalejandro

Hello,
I am using SSRS 2013 I have a budget report getting displaying actual sales amount for the month and Budget using lookup against the product line (Budget will look up the product line in Actual Sales).  Works great, but if there is no actual for a given period than the lookup for the budget will not appear.  Actual is the main driver.  See below for example
Sales by Product Line for the Month of February 2016
Product       Actual          Budget      Variance
Wedget 1   $500              $400            $100
Wedget 2   $500              $300            $200
This is oK,  but if I have Wedget 3 for $600 with no actual amount for the period.   How can I have Wedget 3 appear even if there is not Actual.  

I would like to see:
Sales by Product Line for the Month of February 2016
Product       Actual          Budget      Variance
Wedget 1   $500              $400            $100
Wedget 2   $500              $300            $200
Wedget 3    $0                 $600           -$600

Thank you in advance

----------

